# 3 from this morning



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

2.









3.









Originals can be found here

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Some great shots in your collection Nick

Dave:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Dave Richardson said:


> Some great shots in your collection Nick
> 
> Dave:thumb:


Thanks Dave, slowly improving! :thumb:


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

i love how crisp they are, lovely and clear with nice colours


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Brad


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

You've probably taken these in the middle of the day. Ideally you should take flowers in a softer light, to avoid harsh shadows. You'd get a better image then. Either wait til you have a light cloud cover, or use a diffuser to soften the light.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Yeah I agree.
If you don't have a diffuser buy one (very useful). In the meantime, it helps to use a piece of white semi translucent A3 paper to soften the harsh sunlight.
Is a good effort though.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

How do you go about using the diffuser? where do you place it?


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Between the subject and the light source. 
you can get a diffuser Here



Life through the viewfinder.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I have one and didn't even realise it!! I got one free with a subscription to PP. D'oh! I haven't even looked at it..


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots, very sharp.

I love the three stacked Daffodils. :thumb:

Maybe add a frame to them?


Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Maxtor.
Wht programme for the border?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Nick,

I use Photoshop but there are loads of other programs out there that will work, try GIMP for one. Download it and search Google for "Gimp photo borders" etc....

I added one to one of your photos (hope you don't mind). It's all down to what people like in a photo, some like the borders some don't.










Regards

Maxtor.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

That's EXACTLY the watermark I want to use. How did you know that?? LOL

cheers mate, I'll download it now


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> That's EXACTLY the watermark I want to use. How did you know that?? LOL
> 
> cheers mate, I'll download it now


Just a guess mate. 

Post up some of the results you get Nick. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------

